# Old adverts



## Furryanimal

For weak and feeble men

And for your pet


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Furryanimal

C'est Moi said:


>



Oh dear!!


----------



## IKE

Speaking of Blatz beer.

When in Vietnam if we could get beer out in the field at all a lot of times it was Blatz.....the stuff tasted bad enough when cold and it was absolutely horrible warm but somehow we managed to get it down.


----------



## Geezerette

Way back in about 1960, a friend was breast feeding her baby before it became common again & her dr told her to drink beer to produce more. I guess it worked because she kept at it until the baby got teeth.


----------



## Linda

I've had several friends who drank beer while they were nursing.  I can't recall if it was to help them produce enough milk or what.  This was back in the 70s.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## fmdog44

Ah, the good old days!!


----------



## 911

C'est Moi said:


>




This is what the medical professionals (doctors) gave cancer patients back in the 1800’s and maybe earlier for pain.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## rgp

Geezerette said:


> Way back in about 1960, a friend was breast feeding her baby before it became common again & her dr told her to drink beer to produce more. I guess it worked because she kept at it until the baby got teeth.




Doc told my mother the same, when she was pregnant with me.


----------



## Furryanimal

Beats hiding under the desk....


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

Really?


----------



## Marie5656

*


Not really an advert, but still....a tutorial on how to use a rotary phone.  From 1954, the year I was born.



*<strong>


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

Anyone tried an artificial strawberry?


----------



## Furryanimal

I hope this isn't real.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## retiredtraveler

These are all great!


----------



## Nihil

Furryanimal said:


> I hope this isn't real.




Some of Cris Shapan's stuff is almost believable.


----------



## Nihil

Here's a classic.


----------



## Nihil




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

[URL="https://postimg.cc/XZ9Gt2mT"][IMG]https://i.postimg.cc/7LW3GdVY/IMG-1862.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Wren




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

Make those peaburgers!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldman

911 said:


> This is what the medical professionals (doctors) gave cancer patients back in the 1800’s and maybe earlier for pain.



The first time that I ever heard of this was in a John Wayne movie and he had cancer (in the movie) and drank it straight from the bottle. Little did he know then that just a few years later, he wouldn’t have to “act” like he had cancer.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Falcon

Ah,   The  "Sansabelt".   Use  before she changes  her  mind.


----------



## Sassycakes

Nihil said:


>




This was really interesting.


----------



## Rosemarie

This has been very entertaining!


----------



## rgp

oldman said:


> The first time that I ever heard of this was in a John Wayne movie and he had cancer (in the movie) and drank it straight from the bottle. Little did he know then that just a few years later, he wouldn’t have to “act” like he had cancer.




 Didn't I hear later that he actually already had cancer, when he made that film? The film is listed as being aired in 1976...He died in 79..so?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Falcon

Laugh  if you will,  but  I've  always  liked  Spam  for  ANY  meal.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Off topic but that ad got me!


[h=1]Woh Kaun Thi? (1964)[/h]
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0232960/

(English: Who Was She?) psychological mystery film


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## debodun

Those old comic book adsView attachment 72596


----------



## debodun

Those old comic books ads


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Fyrefox




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

One for the brits


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal

Old advert


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Furryanimal

It's cheap whisky!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rgp

Linda said:


> I've had several friends who drank beer while they were nursing.  I can't recall if it was to help them produce enough milk or what.  This was back in the 70s.




 My mother was instructed by her doc to drink beer when she was breast feeding, and after as well to help her regain lost weight.

 Keep in mind this was in the late 40's [for my sister] early 50's for me. Also note that my mother was tiny/petite . 4'11" 100# ..... soakin' wet with a rock in her pocket.


----------



## Llynn

Classic advertisement


----------



## Furryanimal

Llynn said:


> Classic advertisement


Can't see the ad!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

http://www.doyouremember.com/wp-con...0EC72BAA6E0003212012_Old_Ads_03_slideshow.jpg


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jerry old

oops, sorry


----------



## Furryanimal

Oops!radio active..


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## fmdog44

Were we stupid or what?!


----------



## fmdog44

Furryanimal said:


>


$17.95?! I wonder about the 100% money back guarantee. Wouldn't you love to work at that place? They are still making and selling these!!! See below
https://www.ebay.com/itm/292996051618


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jerry old

'Go Blind' was still around in    50'...these ads are a hoot, wish we had the dates


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## debodun




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Fyrefox

It's amazing what earlier advertising got away with!


----------



## pleinmont

We dislike adverts and watch mainly BBC TV programmes, which don't have them.


----------



## treeguy64

Fyrefox said:


> View attachment 88305
> 
> It's amazing what earlier advertising got away with!


Yowza! This young lady obviously knew how to project, and then some!

While earlier advertising may have had some risque elements to it, the TV spots, today, make those earlier endeavors look like Sunday School lessons.

I am amazed by the modern ads that have shapely women wiggling into underwear, and models, in designer jeans, dancing in front of the camera while close-ups zoom in on their crotches and rear ends. Were those to have appeared back in the day of the uplifting experience of the model, above, an obscenity trial would have rocked the nation.


----------



## Pappy

Mom used the soap:


----------



## Furryanimal

1960 Cadbury’s flake ad.


----------



## Fyrefox

This looks like a promising image for a horror movie!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Fyrefox

Back in the day when "nerves" were blamed for so many things...and somehow, I doubt that a bath with Ivory soap would resolve all of the issues that may be represented here...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## pleinmont

We had a rule when our kids were young in the 70s and 80s, if a toy they wanted had been advertised on TV they weren't having it as it was likely not to be worth having.


----------



## Fyrefox

I like old advertisements as they can provide insights into not only merchandising but societal role models (often outdated, stereotyped, and currently offensive) in times we've lived through and before...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha

Fyrefox said:


> I like old advertisements as they can provide insights into not only merchandising but societal role models (often outdated, stereotyped, and currently offensive) in times we've lived through and before...View attachment 89468


Hahaha. Show her it’s a man’s world by purchasing and wearing this tie. 

That’s about as effective as:

Show him it’s a woman’s world by purchasing and wearing this dress


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Fyrefox

If you see a young grinning gas station attendant in uniform coming out to fuel your vehicle in the dead of night in the pouring rain these days, you've probably crossed into _The Twilight Zone...
_


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## fmdog44

These are fabulous! I hate to say it but these are strong justifications for governments intervening.


----------



## Gardenlover

fmdog44 said:


> These are fabulous! I hate to say it but these are strong justifications for governments intervening.


Why do we need government involved in this area? 

The less government intervention the better.


----------



## fmdog44

Gardenlover said:


> Why do we need government involved in this area?
> 
> The less government intervention the better.


Wrong!!!! Ever hear of "truth in advertising", fraudulent ads, deceptive ads, consumer protection?


----------



## Gardenlover

fmdog44 said:


> Wrong!!!!


Please explain your thoughts on this, as I don't understand it in the same light as you do. 

Your like a little brother to me...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231

Linda said:


> I've had several friends who drank beer while they were nursing.  I can't recall if it was to help them produce enough milk or what.  This was back in the 70s.


Maybe it produced happier babies.


----------



## win231

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 62333


Does it come in different sizes?


----------



## win231

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 62223


"Greet your husband at the door, wearing nothing but cellophane wrap?
My ex wife did that, but she got really mad at my reaction.
I guess "Leftovers again?" wasn't the response she was looking for.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal

The Baby Window Cage


----------



## Pepper

That is sick.........


----------



## Lethe200

Furryanimal said:


> Anyone tried an artificial strawberry?


Yes, I remember that one. And it was awful! Tasted fake even to a kid, LOL.


----------



## Furryanimal

Rolling Stones singing this..


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Em in Ohio

Furryanimal said:


> For weak and feeble men
> View attachment 61860
> And for your pet
> View attachment 61861


Oh My!  I know lots of folks let their parakeets fly free - but not me!  (A parakeet does 40 little poos a day, on average) - Not into poop being widely dispersed, so I built them a flight cage...  But, wow!  This is hysterical!


----------



## Gaer

This is a GREAT THREAD!  But, Furryanimal:  You have a (I'm trying to be nice) OFF-BEAT sense of humor!!!  Hahaha!


----------



## Furryanimal

Gaer said:


> This is a GREAT THREAD!  But, Furryanimal:  You have a (I'm trying to be nice) OFF-BEAT sense of humor!!!  Hahaha!


I certainly do....


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ken N Tx said:


>


My uncle had a black and white one.


----------



## jerry old

post 146
Dear Empty
Sir:
Please send me a gross of the pills for Weak and Nervous
man.  I'm in dire need.
Sincerely,
Shakey


----------



## RubyK

GASP!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JaniceM

RubyK said:


>


Sure-  smoking increases "dry mouth," which increases the risk of tooth loss and other oral health problems..  so dentists would want people to smoke!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz

*Must have been a Spam 'wannabe'...

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun

Those nails are lethal weapons.


----------



## Treacle

Wow , what I've just seen is quite disturbing but some of it made me    I know I shouldn't. Sorry.  Thank 'god' life has moved on, or has it !!!!!


----------



## jerry old

So, which of these qualify for the Darwin Awards, just on page seven:
The lady carrying ice cubes around in her apron #160
The cigarette holder for nudist #162

Honorable mention:
the dog riding on the running board clamped down-Oh we quite producing
them when they quite making cars with running boards.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

Flakes...


----------



## Lashann

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 113498
> 
> Gee if only I had known about this many years ago... would have saved a lot of $ having to replace those nylons with runs or at the very least, kept those seams straight!


----------



## Treacle

@Furryanimal 

Looking back at some adverts just make me laugh even if the story line is a bit far fetched. I certainly wouldn't be relaxed eating a flake if I had just lost my paddle even if there was more than I flake. But unlike today's adverts at least you knew what they were advertising. Many a time I have to wait until the end to find out what the advert is about and then the advert just doesn't seem to tie up with the product


----------



## Barbiegirl

I loved this as a little girl. It was like Walt Disney made a shampoo commercial


----------



## Furryanimal

Sugar Puffs


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Furryanimal

Birds Egg substitute?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 123307
> Birds Egg substitute?



I saw plenty of bird's custard in my driveway this summer.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jerry old

# 189, need a couple of cases of that


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Autumn

Betty White in a 1954 ad for Geritol...which was 12% alcohol, no wonderit perked you up...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx

I think he cigarette ads with athletes is just as jarring to look at these days as the ads with doctors.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Santa used to get into the act too!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Oris Borloff

Wow, this brought back memories.  My first apartment had a unit something like this only wider because it also had an oven.


----------



## jerry old

Whens the last time you saw a bread box?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods

debodun said:


> View attachment 128012


Transistor tv.  Yeah, I bet that got great reception wherever it was toted.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Just reading all of these old advertisements...laughing and thinking “oh my dear lord!” at each one. We’ve come a long way baby!!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 140625


. Guess we can’t deny that chlorine gas would stop a cold...And life in general!  Geez Louise, and here we are worried about getting a covid vaccine!


----------



## debodun

Keesha said:


> Hahaha. Show her it’s a man’s world by purchasing and wearing this tie.
> 
> That’s about as effective as:
> 
> Show him it’s a woman’s world by purchasing and wearing this dress
> View attachment 89471


That's what I call a ball gown.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun

I remember when the headlight high-beam on/off was a button on the floor near the brake pedal.


----------



## RadishRose

jerry old said:


> Whens the last time you saw a bread box?


It was a few minutes ago when I was in my kitchen.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Who would have thought chocolate and potatoes went so well togeher?


----------



## Furryanimal

RadishRose said:


>


Wonder if Kraft still do potato fudge?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Some of these are just whacko!! This isn't an add but instructions to follow before using your Singer sowing machine, obviously geared toward women. Unbelievable!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## debodun




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz

*Soft-Weve colored toilet paper with matching dresses (1950's ads) !*


----------



## Furryanimal

This one is not weird,just old..


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Fyrefox

Yes, start the children off early and right with colas!  If the sugar doesn't get them hopping, the caffeine will!


----------



## Fyrefox

Then we have cigarette culture, promoted in vintage ads by doctors and celebrity notables such as Ronald Reagan, the Flintstones, and Lucy and Ricky!  Catch a vintage "I Love Lucy" episode, and you can sometimes see them lighting up.  A nice, healthy carton of cigarettes...what a great gift for Xmas!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal

.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Fyrefox

What fun!  I think that Norman Bates started out this way.  I once stayed in a motel that had crafted deer feet into lamps.  The thought of it creeps me out to this day...


----------



## Fyrefox

Then there's "Punchy,"  the Hawaiian Punch guy.  He'd go up to a dull looking tourist type, and ask him if he'd like a nice Hawaiian Punch.  When the tourist responded "Sure!," Punchy would clock him!  What a great role model for kids!  Should we go to Hawaii if we want to be assaulted?  I've often wondered if "Punchy" had antisocial personality disorder, was a sociopath, or could have benefitted from a mood stabilizer...


----------



## BertieJean

Fyrefox said:


> Then there's "Punchy,"  the Hawaiian Punch guy.  He'd go up to a dull looking tourist type, and ask him if he'd like a nice Hawaiian Punch.  When the tourist responded "Sure!," Punchy would clock him!  What a great role model for kids!  Should we go to Hawaii if we want to be assaulted?  I've often wondered if "Punchy" had antisocial personality disorder, was a sociopath, or could have benefitted from a mood stabilizer...
> 
> View attachment 146826


I remember those! And I still love Hawaiian punch too


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Fyrefox

I'm not sure if I'd use the product, but I love the depiction of the old people!


----------



## Fyrefox

Then there's the notion popular in advertising of decades ago that women needed a "big, strong man" to open jars and bottles...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Furryanimal said:


> For weak and feeble men
> View attachment 61860
> And for your pet






Only $ 1?   I'll have a bottle ...


----------



## oldiebutgoody

debodun said:


> View attachment 85456







... and do all the housework while wearing four inch spike heels ...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Marg

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 153984


I remember nearly every recipe back in the day had either canned tomato soup of canned mushroom soup as an ingredient, and all tasted the same. 

At least this cake is magic. ROFLMAO!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 153984







CONFESSION:   I am utterly fascinated by the recipe.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

baseball Super Star Ted Williams presents *Moxie*:










Kid advertises Moxie:










beautiful girl advertises Moxie:













For those who never tried it.  Moxie tastes TERRIBLE! It was first used by Native American warriors to induce vomit which would make them less fearful in combat.  Indeed, too much gentian root induces vomit.  Yes, it does taste terrible - but believe it or not, that's its charm!  I actually like it though it's been years since I've had a bottle.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/29/d8/fe/29d8fed714e597cc986f440655b9ec98.jpg


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## debodun




----------



## oldiebutgoody

good for what ails ya:


----------



## oldiebutgoody

𝑪𝒉𝒐𝒄𝒌 𝑭𝒖𝒍𝒍 𝒐𝒇 𝑵𝒖𝒕𝒔 - 𝒕𝒉𝒆𝒚 𝒂𝒓𝒆 𝒃𝒂𝒄𝒌!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 165631


Sounds awful


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656

*From a local store.  Note the sharkskin suit

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## win231

Fyrefox said:


> Then we have cigarette culture, promoted in vintage ads by doctors and celebrity notables such as Ronald Reagan, the Flintstones, and Lucy and Ricky!  Catch a vintage "I Love Lucy" episode, and you can sometimes see them lighting up.  A nice, healthy carton of cigarettes...what a great gift for Xmas!
> 
> View attachment 146432


----------



## win231

B-B-But we should listen to everything they say.......


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 172109


Furry, were these your ancestors?


----------



## Furryanimal

RadishRose said:


> Furry, were these your ancestors?


We used to be short....


----------



## hawkdon

Still have spam in my cupboard!!!!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Furryanimal said:


> For weak and feeble men
> View attachment 61860








Wonderment of the world!  We need more such gifts in these troubled times.  Let us all pray that many more such bequests become available nowadays.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Furryanimal said:


>







Another great wonderment for the world!  We shall feed the poor and hungry masses with bellies full of tasty frogs for dinner and dessert.


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 173303View attachment 173304View attachment 173305View attachment 173305


That junk doesn't even belong in the house.


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


>


----------



## RadishRose

The Russian industry catalogues, aka The Soviet Commodity Dictionary, featured vital information about consumer products.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

C'est Moi said:


>


The idea of a husband spanking a wife was  common. Physical force was deemed okay for a husband to assert his authority. It was a common advertising ploy- the husband disciplining his scheming wife for using inferior products. Nobody noticed that it was abusive, and demeaning.


----------



## Sassycakes

Ooops !


----------



## Sassycakes

alka SeltxerCommercial


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

This can’t be real.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal

Asbestos Socks!


----------



## Tish

Furryanimal said:


> Asbestos Socks!


I know, strange isn't it?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

.....https://64.media.tumblr.com/383d448fcedbb39f49e0c3f01b8f15ed/tumblr_mkywjjM54q1r48hglo1_500.png


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Colleen

My mother use to give me this and I can still remember the taste...YUK! When I was adopted at 3 years old, I was anemic so my mother thought this would help build me back up.


----------



## Marie5656

*When I was young (about 11 or 12) something undetermined occured and most all of my hair fell out. It was never disagnose what happened. But the doctor prescribes this stuff for my mom to massage into my scalp every day.   My hair has always been very fine ever since.  The stuff smelled awful. Had to open windows, even in winter

*


----------



## charry




----------



## Wren




----------



## Colleen

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 153984


I use to make this cake. It tastes like a spice cake. You don't taste tomato soup at all.


----------



## Pappy

Good lord. I’d rather have the freckles:


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Marie5656

*WTH is Hygienic ice???

*


----------



## Pink Biz

charry said:


> View attachment 179237


I've used this...


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

*I m curious about where it says "men's sizes ABCD"  Never heard that

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## caroln

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 165631


----------



## Alligatorob




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## caroln

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 187637


Boy, I don't know if I'd trust them to stay on when swimming!  Can you imagine diving into a pool, coming up out of the water and .....


----------



## Remy

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 179209


I still have my Morris calendar. I think it's 1976 or 77.


----------



## Kaila

caroln said:


> I don't know if I'd trust them to stay on when swimming!


Would you _trust them, in *any situation?
*_


----------



## caroln

Kaila said:


> Would you _trust them, in *any situation?
> *_


Actually, no, but swimming with them seemed to be the largest risk!


----------



## Shalimar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 187637


They resemble coffee filters. Lmao.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Marie5656 said:


> *I m curious about where it says "men's sizes ABCD"  Never heard that
> 
> View attachment 184829*


I remember when men`s pajamas were sized that way.
A=Small
B=Medium
C=Large
D=Extra Large

This was late 60s-early 70s. Probably before then as well.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 184623


I had a 1960 Rambler.  Good car.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jerry old

Old dear, i still remember the steam roller and steam shovel, neither came with Doris Day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 195115Got to be hot!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldiebutgoody

ouch


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


>


Hahaha, they have British accents!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 204297


I love those hats!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

vintage ladies hats ad:


----------



## RnR

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 196510


Still have my mum's Kodak which looks like the one in the advertisement.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Forerunner

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 62223


Why don't they tell us these things? Lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*A very young Paul Hogan ( Crocodile Dundee star)*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lawrence00

Hey that guy looks a lot like me


----------



## win231

Aunt Bea said:


>


No doctor would give bad advice, even if they were paid to give it..........would they?
So, when a doctor suggests "Sero Vital" for weight loss & more muscle.........
When a doctor suggests Green Coffee Extract for effortless weight loss...........
When a doctor suggests "Lipozene" to eat what you want & lose 4 times the weight..........
When a doctor suggests "Regenerix" to lose weight & satisfy her all night, regardless of your age.........
When a doctor suggests endless Covid vaccines to fix everything & get back to normal..........


----------



## win231

Furryanimal said:


>


Gives new meaning to "Pick The Lock."


----------



## win231

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 62333


"Honey, you can stay out as late as you want.  I got a new battery for my bra."


----------



## win231

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 62223


_"Greet you at the door wearing nothing but cellophane wrap?"_
My wife did that once.  I was disappointed.  I said, _"Aw, c'mon, leftovers again?"_


----------



## jerry old




----------



## Tish




----------



## win231

Tish said:


> View attachment 205086


"21 Horsepower??"
So.....it can only be driven downhill with a strong tail wind.


----------



## win231

Tish said:


> View attachment 204948


I tell ya, if there's one thing I hate it's stale flaps.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656

*Wow, how expensive when these were new.  I remember my first one..took me and my housemate 2-3 hours to get it set up and figure out how to program the damn thing

*


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Snow74

Chris P Bacon said:


>


What a cruel commercial…makes me want to never eat ham again


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## win231

Snow74 said:


> What a cruel commercial…makes me want to never eat ham again


Well, I won't post a video of ham & bacon - from beginning to your plate.......


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656

*From 1868

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella

Solarex Sun Glasses Fashion Ann Sheridan Ad (1948)


----------



## Furryanimal

I had one of these


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Deleted


----------



## Marie5656

*Apparently, Satan had a playground in my home town.  Who knew???

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


>


I'm going to stop taking my B vitamin supplements now!! Maybe I'll lose those 10 pounds.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 223273


Wedding "set"??
Why, those @)&*%%@#@(***%%# little bast@rds!


----------



## RadishRose

Gum in a drum


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella

*(Tupperware, 1962) *


----------



## Bella

*(Dixie Cups, 1954)*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

Edited
Source: _The Fort Wayne News _(Indiana) 15 April 1896


----------



## JaniceM

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 237170


That ad is so old there isn't even a zip code in the address!!


----------



## Mizmo

RadishRose said:


>



love the outfit...so well co-ordinated!


----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> love the outfit...so well co-ordinated!


Yes, Cheeze-Its and ketchup!


----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Bella




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paladin1950

This was my favorite advertisement in the New York City subway system during the 1970's. Levy's always had pictures of non-Jewish people eating their bread. This was my favorite one. I have a couple of copies hanging on my walls. 
https://fontsinuse.com/uses/14355/levy-s-ad-campaign-you-don-t-have-to-be-jewis


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal

Heineken


----------



## Barefootgirl

I used to love the scent of this shampoo.


----------



## TeeJay




----------

